# Underdash lights



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Think GM should have put footwell lighting in the cruze from the factory, even if optional. Interested in what options people give you as I want to add something myself.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have my led's in my underdash hooked up to the dome light and to the cig lighter fuse with a 2 way switch. Found out you really don't need it. If you turn the dome light on manually everything cuts on. There's a thread on hear about hooking up to the wire by the passenger (lhd) foot well center console.







Not red tho sorry 

And here is the link to the thread

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...nterior-lights-install-help-3.html#post153812

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## opiedale (Jun 12, 2012)

Where did you put your lights to lite up the rear footwells?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

opiedale said:


> Where did you put your lights to lite up the rear footwells?


I'm working on this install. I'm using the thin LED strips with 3M tape and I plan on sticking them directly to the bottom of the front seats far enough back you can't see em directly


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Here's a quickie on my install. 
http://m.advanceautoparts.com/mt/sh...-led-24-white-77423b/6460049-P?searchTerm=led

These are the leds I used. I cut the strips into separate lights and wired accordingly. 

Once you cut them apart use a razor and cut the gel back just enough to get to the contacts circled in red.


I used a small pick and made a hole big enough to get the wire through. Feed the wire through and wrap it back around solder it to the light. Use some heat shrink and cover the exposed wire. Should look like this.



After that I ran wires through the dash and for the rear went under the seats and put 2 on each side. One on the bottom of the seat facing down and one facing out. Un bolted inside bracket of seats and ran wire through rubber hose and under the rail. Remember to make sure you have enough wire to make the seat go all of the way forward and back before bolting bracket back down. Here are some pics of where mine are installed at. 










Used velcro to attach to hump and double stick tape with a little super glue to attach to bottom of seats (velcro didn't want to work for me). Also had enough left over to put one on each side of the trunk. Extra light helps alot!



Hope this helps. Any questions feel free to ask.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Can somebody make a video of this? Im honestly stupid when it comes to installing anything


----------

